# Where are the mummies from babies of 2009?



## LaughOutLoud

I know now that our little ones aren't so little and life gets busy with school and classes. I'm wondering where all those familiar names have gone? It'd be good to hear from you and see how your little ones are?

I also get blank so names disappear from my head! 

Where are you????


----------



## OmarsMum

I'm here :hi:


----------



## Boomerslady

I'm here too :)


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Hi guys &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Neferet

I'm here :)


----------



## daisydoo

I'm still here xxx
Edit my tickers totally out! Olivers 6 in December x


----------



## Cattia

And me :wave:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm here too although I don't know how well known I am to some


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Some familiar names.. Yay!!


----------



## AP

And me :haha:


----------



## Nibblenic

I'm still here.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I'm here :).


----------



## Jade--x

I'm still here :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Me :)


----------



## Eternal

Im still around!


----------



## suzanne108

Hello :) some familiar names here! x


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm here hi :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

:wave: I'm here.

Although I'm not sure how many of you would know me. Back in 2009, I spent almost all of my time in teen pregnancy. :)


----------



## purplerat

I'm here, though technically just into 2010 as Will is 6 in January. Hasn't time flown!


----------



## Abigailly

I haven't been on here in donkeys. But it's nice to see some familiar faces. 

How are your little ones doing?

Niamh was 6 yesterday. She's in Senior Infants at school and is loving life. We had some big changes recently as we moved from Scotland to Ireland but you forget how resiliant kids are. She barely even blinked. She's settled into her new school brilliantly. She's so sporty. She's on her 3rd Kai in judo, on her level 5 in Swimming and a danger with a hurley stick. 

She's brilliant fun. Only thing we are struggling a bit with is attitude. I don't know if it's normal or if it's only child syndrom, but we're workig on it!


----------



## OmarsMum

Hi Abigailly :hi: 

Omar is also into sports, he's on yellow belt in karate, he goes to gym classes and swimming. He's into football but we didn't have time to fit football classes this semester. 

He loves dancing and he's so good at it. 

He's doing well at school but he's very competitive, he has this friend at school and they slways competing to finish their magic words 1st. Their teacher got really fed up from both of them looool , she refused to move them up to the final set on the 100 magic words until they start to use the words they're done with in writing sentences / short paragraphs. 

He's still sensitive and he cries when he gets a mistake in Arabic spelling. 

We also struggle with his attitude, he's very bossy & moody, he gets grumpy all of a sudden, he answers back & he argues a lot.


----------



## suzanne108

Attitude problems here too! But speaking to her friends mums I get the jist that it's an age thing x


----------



## wishingonastar

Oh yes the attitude very normal thought very stressful!! Today's example was I'm trying to buckle her in and she's trying to faff with her bag...I ask her to move it and she starts shouting at me and blaming me for everything under the sun....really felt the love!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob's attitude stinks too. He thinks he knows it all and i'm stupid.


----------



## tasha41

Just popped in tonight :flower:


----------



## AP

It's so bizarre remembering the 2009 days and how much life has changed! It was such a dark blooming time for me! 

Alex started mainstream school 1.5yrs ago after being diagnosed with autism and we thought we might have to pull her out in favor of special school, but she shocked everyone. Her reading skills are just ridiculously good :shock: her speech began at 4.5yrs and now she's so noisy :rofl: 

She's just finished a term at a drama club and she loved learning her lines, so we'll send her back after Christmas.


----------

